# Magnum on demand?



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

So I felt inspired to do this.
























Overall, I'm not sure though....

Not had a real chance to use it yet though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Doserless? Or is it actually OD?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Doserless? Or is it actually OD?


I just took the doser off and stuck a funnel on there.

It's not actually OD; a timer seems like too much effort.

I think I need to ground the funnel though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

SO it's not on demand


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Kyle those big 75mm burrs should chuck the coffee out fast enough so try an RR55 style flap made from a chunk of a soft drink or beer can rubbed down with steel wool.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

And I thought this was some sort of on demand iceream thing to get Magnums....which I like a lot.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> And I thought this was some sort of on demand iceream thing to get Magnums....which I like a lot.


That would be great..,,


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> And I thought this was some sort of on demand iceream thing to get Magnums....which I like a lot.


Someone, somewhere will have drawings for such a device


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks great, good job with the fudge funnel!


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

working dog said:


> Someone, somewhere will have drawings for such a device


someone ring Noah, he's the man for this


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Any one got any ideas for combative static?

Will grounding into the earth on the grinder help?

Also, the funnel is held to the grinder via the grinds chute, which makes the chute a little bit too short to effectively reach the burrs, any ideas on how to shim the chute a little to make it longer?

@boots, the flap won't work, the chute is too long, so the grinds get stuck in there most of the time.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe look at this the other way round, leave the chute in place and fix the funnel to the grinder then so that is actes as a gasket between the machine and its body, using some self tappers to hold the funnel on would also help to ground it to the body, assuming that currently it's just the chute and no screws that hold it on.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Im sure i read somewhere about earthing grinders to assist with static, was on a different grinder though...


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

working dog said:


> Someone, somewhere will have drawings for such a device


The Magnum magnate.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Maybe look at this the other way round, leave the chute in place and fix the funnel to the grinder then so that is actes as a gasket between the machine and its body, using some self tappers to hold the funnel on would also help to ground it to the body, assuming that currently it's just the chute and no screws that hold it on.


I'm too kak-handed to engineer that well enough.

When I cut open stir fry noodles, people in Bolton complain about their tyres getting slashed, so anything as neat as a grinder chute is impossible.


----------

